# ndis or if_ndis  problem in freebsd7.2



## phoenixson (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a broadcom 4322 wireless network card in my laptop.
but no driver for freebsd is supplied. so I want to implement it with NDIS. after i compiled and installed the ndis and if_ndis, execute 'kldload ndis,kldload if_ndis',
both modules are loaded when i viewed the module list by 'kldstat',but when i execute 'ifconfig -a',no device named 'ndis0' existed, i don't know why? the bsd release is freebsd 7.2 AMD64.


----------



## phoenixson (Jul 11, 2009)

by the way, after I loaded ndis and if_ndis module though it seems that they are not valid because no device is displayed executing the command 'ifconfig -a',then kldload bcmwl564_sys (for 64bit),it crashed, reboot automatically after a while,why? my OS is freebsd 7.2 amd64.


----------



## kano (Jul 11, 2009)

Just try loading bcmwl564_sys.ko. It will automatically load the ndis module with it.

What does dmesg say when you load the bcmwl564_sys module? What error does it print when the kernel panics? (assuming that's what happened when you say it crashed and auto-rebooted)


----------



## richardpl (Jul 11, 2009)

ndis on amd64 is somehow problematic, try it on i386


----------



## phoenixson (Jul 12, 2009)

kano said:
			
		

> Just try loading bcmwl564_sys.ko. It will automatically load the ndis module with it.
> 
> What does dmesg say when you load the bcmwl564_sys module? What error does it print when the kernel panics? (assuming that's what happened when you say it crashed and auto-rebooted)


no error provided, maybe no DDB or KDB options in current kernel,
how can i dump the crashed message when kernel panic?


----------



## kano (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure on that one; I'm quite new to FreeBSD and I was running the debugging enabled 8-CURRENT kernel at the time. 

Anyways, what does dmesg say when you insert the module?


----------

